# Hello from Porto



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm originally from the USA and moved here last Sept (2008). Have lurked around the forum for a short while and belong to a couple of others as well. Good to see that some of you are not too far away from me way up here in the North!

I'm 53, due to be married soon to my OH who is Portuguese. We share the love of our 2 yr old Springer Spaniel Guiga, who came into our lives in March of this year.

I truly love it here, have found my way around finding great options for making calls back to the USA, finding books in English online/and shipped from the UK (cheap!) and although I miss a few food items, I am making it work.

Nice to meet you all! :wave:

Cheers

I'm on Facebook as donna downing, skype as cantxa. 
_Don't think I've broken any site rules giving this info, but if I have: Moderators, please edit the post to remove it._


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Hiya Donna, good to see you here too.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Donna, welcome to the forum.


----------



## DXBME (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello Donna,
Welcome to the forum.:clap2:


----------



## ldslabchick (Feb 19, 2008)

Ola Donna!!!
My name is Amy and I also just moved from the States to the Porto area (Ermesinde). My husband just finished Chiropractic school and opened an office here in April. Me and my 3 boys arrived mid May. I would love to exchange info and maybe learn a few things from you!!! I tried to find you on facebook but there are hundreds of Donna Downings!!! My facebook name is Amy Bess Caldwell and I am pretty sure there is only one of me!!! so add me as a friend and we can chat!!
Beijinhos
Amy




blackirishgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I'm originally from the USA and moved here last Sept (2008). Have lurked around the forum for a short while and belong to a couple of others as well. Good to see that some of you are not too far away from me way up here in the North!
> 
> I'm 53, due to be married soon to my OH who is Portuguese. We share the love of our 2 yr old Springer Spaniel Guiga, who came into our lives in March of this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Amy! I just responded on Facebook and hope to hear from you soon. :clap2:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

blackirishgirl said:


> Hi Amy! I just responded on Facebook and hope to hear from you soon. :clap2:


How are you doing Donna?


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> How are you doing Donna?


Coping. We lost our flight for tomorrow on US AIR and just waiting to see if Continental can fly us, but we'll miss the ceremony. So it may be better to go Sun or Mon - just trying for options. My daughter understands and "today" she is OK. 
Working out getting Guiga to Toze's mom for the time he'll be away if he goes with me. 

Every call I call I make to my daughter's is met with "when do we pick you up...have you booked yet?" It's so expensive but a necessity to go - maybe I'm just afraid that it will all hit when I get there - missing them, son in law's security /daughter's life, etc. Don't know.

thanks - Hugs and kisses to you both.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Can't she move here?


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Can't she move here?


Nice thought, but 2 kids - one with a disability - 4 dogs, 2 cats........She is almost finished with a degree in accounting, so in a few months hopefully she can be employed over there.

Trust me, I thought about kidnapping the whole lot.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope that she finds the strength to get through this. I am sure she will do, if she's as tough as her Mom!


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Silvers- you guys are getting all my hugs this week. 

Finally got tickets for next Tuesday. Over 2,000USD for regular, no room for your legs, seats in Economy. Was the best price we could find, too. YIKES! I need a real job


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Donna

Welcome to the Forum from the 666 man


----------

